# Rustycompass' Pet



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

We found your pet manatee. He's a little cold, confused, and thirsty, but otherwise is doing well. We'll warm him up some and then send him back home.

WM

--------

Officials rescue manatee - rare sight for area waters
By adriana garza Caller-Times
January 4, 2007

A team of local environmental agencies rescued an endangered manatee from the waters of Corpus Christi Bay on Wednesday. 

The manatee, believed to be a juvenile about 6 feet long and weighing 600 to 800 pounds, was spotted off a Citgo dock early Wednesday morning, said Citgo spokesman Jesse Garcia. 

Manatees, typically found in Florida, aren't a common sight in the Coastal Bend. 

"This is an animal that needs warm water and access to fresh water," said Allan Strand, field supervisor for the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service in South Texas. 

This manatee's search for an oasis of warm water in the bay's 59-degree waters led it to an outflow area near Citgo's Dock, where water is about 75 degrees. 

Environmental officials and Citgo representatives spent hours observing the animal, while a team of rescuers devised a plan for removing the mammal from the water to take it to the Texas State Aquarium's Sea Lab. 

Tom Schmid, aquarium CEO, said the animal was thought to be underweight. It was moving slower than usual, and remained in one area of the bay, its nostrils poking out of the water at times. 

It took rescuers about 20 minutes to hoist the manatee out of the water using a special net and a crane from Citgo. Once at Sea Lab, the manatee will be monitored for 24 hours for the first few days. When rehabilitation is complete, it will be transferred to Florida. 

The aquarium never has rehabilitated a manatee, Schimd said. 

"It would be similar to other marine mammals' rehabilitation efforts we've done," he said. 

Strand said the department has seen two to three manatees in Coastal Bend waters every year for six years, but hadn't had to rescue any. Officials aren't sure why manatees appear off the Texas coast, Strand said. 

"We're pretty hands-off as long as they are doing well," Strand said. 

Strand said a veterinarian from the Texas State Aquarium observed the manatee in the bay. 

"It looks like it's not in very good condition," Strand said.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Threr he is.....*

We've been lookin for him...! .... That @#%! Manatee keeps runnin' off with our mailbox !!! ... :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt082 

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> We've been lookin for him...! .... That @#%! Manatee keeps runnin' off with our mailbox !!! ... :mrgreen:


I always threatened my wife with one of those mailboxes when we lived down there!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I hear they taste just like chicken. :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Them slippery varmits been eating peoples dogs down here on the east coast down along the Indian River. People killing off all the vegs around the shore and I guess their getting awfull hungury.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I thought this was his pet?!?!?


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I thought this was his pet?!?!?


what the hell is that a bear...? funny stuff ... :smt043


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

No wonder Spot got lost. Spot was drunk!

Todays headline says your manatee is in rehab! :smt119



> Rescued manatee is rehabilitating
> 
> The manatee is being rehabilitated at the aquarium's Sea Lab, where it is housed in a pool with warm water, fed and where its every breath is monitored by local volunteers with the Marine Mammal Stranding Network.


Furthermore, they can't tell if its a he or a she.

What did you do to poor ol' Spot?

I guess they'll keep him/her for 28 days to dry Spot out before sending him/her back to you.

I don't know what they'll do about the gender thing. I think you should consider finding Spot a good therapist.

Sheesh! 

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> what the hell is that a bear...? funny stuff ... :smt043


Yea, its a bear


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Them slippery varmints been eating peoples dogs down here on the east coast down along the Indian River. People killing off all the vegs around the shore and I guess their getting awful hungry.


Manatees are eating dogs?

I used to love looking for them when I crossed the causeway over to Merritt Island:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> No wonder Spot got lost. Spot was drunk!
> What did you do to poor ol' Spot?
> 
> WM


I tried to get him to mellow out on his Holiday benders but he won't listen and now he's:










Hey, aren't you a therapist? maybe you can talk some sense into him...:smt042



Todd said:


> Manatees are eating dogs?


Yeah Man, it's turning into a rough place down here, even the Manatees tuff .... :smt042


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> Hey, aren't you a therapist? maybe you can talk some sense into him...:smt042


Sorry, I don't do alcohol and drug treatment.

.... Now if he committed a sex offense, maybe I could help. :smt021

WM


----------

